# Your Mama So Fat



## DeLamar.J (Oct 21, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/Audio/Funny-Audio.asp?audio=Your-Mama-So-Fat

Turn up volume.  :lol: 

Your moma is so ugly, when she goes to the beach, cats try to put sand on her. Thats my fave.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 22, 2004)

"you momma is so old, when I told her to act her age, she died." ROFL


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 22, 2004)

Why don't we just get off momma's, since I just got off yours....  

OHHHHHHHHHHh SNAP!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2004)

Your momma so fat when I took a walk around her I got lost.

Your momma so fat when she sits in the theater...she sits next to everybody

   "      "        "   "    her high-school picture was an aerial photograph

   "      "        "   "   her nickname is "DAMN!"


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 22, 2004)

...yo' moma's so old....she's in Jesus' year book.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 6, 2004)

Yo' mamma's so fat her belt size is equator!

"""""""" so fat you have to slap the thigh and ride the wave in.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 7, 2004)

Your momma's so ugly they pay her to put her clothes on in a strip club.

"" "" that you father takes her to work with him, just so he doesn't have to kiss her good-bye.

"" "" she looked out the window and was arrested for mooning.

"" "" when she joined the ugly contest, they said "Sorry, no professionals.

"" "" when they took her to a beautician, it took 12 hoursfor a quote.


----------

